# Frage zu SSI



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal eine Frage. Ist es möglich über SSI eine Html-Datei in ein DIv zu laden ohne das die Seite neu geladen werden muß. Also das das SSi nur bei klick auf ein Link ausgeführt wird oder ist das einfach nur mit Javascript zu realisieren?

Viele Grüße

PS: Wußte jetzt nicht in welches Forum ich die Frage posten sollte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. November 2006)

Eigentlich sollte ja schon der Name die Loesung bringen, denn SSI steht ja fuer *ServerSide*Includes. Das heisst, dass alles bereits auf dem Server eingebunden wird, wie man das von include() in PHP kennt, fuer den Client komplett transparent.
Dementsprechend ist die Antwort auf Deine Frage leider nein.


----------



## daddz (9. November 2006)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre , die Datei bereits am Server einzubinden, aber dann erst nach einem Klick anzuzeigen. (z.B. mit JavaScript oder CSS)

greetz
daddz


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. November 2006)

@Dennis: mmh ja hast recht. Der logisch ist das.
Ic hhab nur gestern erst gesehen das mein Server SSI unterstützt und hab dann mal im netzt etwas drüber nachgelessen und dann kam mir halt so die Idee ob das vierlleicht Möglich wäre.
Nur wenn ich eh JS einsetzen muß dann kann ich das ja auch gleich mit AJAX umsetzen. Und habe nicht die Daten schon bevor sie benötigt werden zu übertragen.

Für was setzt man den eigentlich SSi sinvoll ein. Ich habe jede Menge Spielereien wie Datum und Counter Scripte gefunden oder Bildwechsler. Oder Dinge die man inzwischen recht gut mit CSS erstellen kann wie Printversionen oder Aufklappmenüs (natürlich etwas eingeschränkt) ect.

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (9. November 2006)

Hallo!

Nun, ein (CGI-)Counter ist ein typisches Beispiel für SSI.
Ein Gästebuch oder ähnliches lässt sich ja noch als eigenständige Seite realisieren.
Aber ein Counter wird i.d.R. ja nur irgendwo auf der Seite eingebunden, und dieses geschah früher (neben iframes o.ä.) meist per SSI.
Wie Dennis schon gesagt hat..... in Zeiten von PHP geschieht sowas halt per include().
Aber es gab ja auch mal Zeiten vor PHP. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. November 2006)

Header und Footer sind auch ganz gute Beispiele. Diese werden dann ueberall eingebunden und brauchen somit nur in jeweils einer Datei gepflegt werden.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. November 2006)

Ich schiebe mal noch den Link von SelfHTML hinterher..... der sollte eigentlich die wesentlichen Dinge erklären.


----------

